# Bekomme 280er radiator nicht ins gehäuse



## CokeCokeMix (23. Dezember 2021)

Hallo wie oben steht kriege ich meine wasserkühlung nichts ins gehäuse obwohl es laut datenblatt vom gehäuse passen sollte es passt einfach nicht rein ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen

Gehäuse kolink observatory lite mesh
wasserkühler 
iCUE H115i ELITE CAPELLIX​


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

Moin und willkommen im Forum! 

Es wäre hilfreich das Problem genauer zu beschreiben als "es passt nicht".

Fotos würden auch helfen.

Achso: Ein 280er Radiator passt nur vorne, ich hoffe das hast du bedacht?


----------



## CokeCokeMix (23. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Moin und willkommen im Forum!
> 
> Es wäre hilfreich das Problem genauer zu beschreiben als "es passt nicht".
> 
> ...


Hey ja ich will es in die front machen aber der radiator passt nichts ins gehäuse weil der stoßt gegen das gehäuse es geht nur wenn ich es schräg reinmache aber dann geht es auch nicht grade ich versuch mal fotos zu machen
ich musste es Jetz vorne irgendwie installieren was falsch ist ich weiß xD aber das will einfach nicht ins Gehäuse rein und ich weiß auch nicht wie obwohl ein 280er da rein passen sollte ich verstehe es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Dezember 2021)

Lüfter von vorne (außen) und Radiator von hinten (innen) oder wie wird's montiert?


----------



## CokeCokeMix (23. Dezember 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Lüfter von vorne (außen) und Radiator von hinten (innen) oder wie wird's montiert?


der radiator muss ins innere vom gehäuse der radiator ist aber anscheind zu lang fürs gehäuse weil er da nicht rein passt nur schräg aber das bringt nichts weil wenn ich ihn grade mache biegt sich das gehäuse


----------



## Cosmas (23. Dezember 2021)

Bei dem Winzling von Gehäuse auch kein Wunder, is ja doch sehr kompakt lol.
Da kann es durchaus zu Problemen kommen, wenn so ein Radi auch nur 2 Millimeter länger is.
Und so dürr wie das Blech is, kannste da auch schnell was verbiegen, musst aber auch sicherstellen, das da keine Kabel im Weg sind und so und ggf den HDD Käfig ausbauen, zumal da unten extra eine Aussparung dafür ist.
Davon ab is auch der Deckel ziemlich suboptimal, mit diesen eingestanzten "Öffnungen" die mehr blocken als alles andere.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2021)

Der Radiator kommt von innen rein und die Lüfter von außen an den Radiator dran geschraubt. Von innen ist auch extra eine Aussparung vorhanden, damit der Radiator dort rein gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Dezember 2021)

Wie @IICARUS schon richtig gesagt hat gibts in der Front extra ne Aussparung für den Radiator


----------



## CokeCokeMix (25. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Radiator kommt von innen rein und die Lüfter von außen an den Radiator dran geschraubt. Von innen ist auch extra eine Aussparung vorhanden, damit der Radiator dort rein gesetzt werden kann.


Hey ja ich weiß aber der Radiator kommt ja gar nicht erst ins Innere von Gehäuse weil die 280 ja anscheinend zu lang sind der Radiator knallt ganze Zeit gehen das Gehäuse weil zu lang ;/


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2021)

Wieviel zu lang ist der denn? Gehts nur um Millimeter oder gar Zentimeter?


----------



## CokeCokeMix (25. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wieviel zu lang ist der denn? Gehts nur um Millimeter oder gar Zentimeter?


Hey also das sind bestimmt 1-2 cm


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2021)

Also Bilder wären tatsächlich mal hilfreich


----------



## CokeCokeMix (25. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also Bilder wären tatsächlich mal hilfreich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die roten Linien zeigen den Radiator an wie man sieht ungefähr sind da bei der Netzteilabdeckung paar cm und oben und deswegen kommt der nicht ins Innere und knallt nur gegen das Gehäuse


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2021)

Mach noch mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite.

Aber ich würde mal vorschlagen: 
Bau die GPU und den RAM aus und dann müsstest du doch schräg, innen ins Case reinkommen.
Zur not noch mehr ausbauen, dass du ordentlich Platz hast.

PS: Das Bild gern direkt im Forum hochladen. Oben im Menü dort klicken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CokeCokeMix (25. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mach noch mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite.
> 
> Aber ich würde mal vorschlagen:
> Bau die GPU und den RAM aus und dann müsstest du doch schräg, innen ins Case reinkommen.
> ...


Hey was meinst du mit anderer Seite meinst hinter dem PC ? Das mit ausbauen hatte ich schon hinter mir war vorher nichts drinne hat auch nicht gepasst hab's auch seitlich gemacht aber wenn man das dann Grade machen will geht's nichts weils zu schwer ist und dadurch verbiegt sich das Gehäuse sieht man sogar schon im Bild oben rechts 

PS das mit dem Bild einfügen mach ich genauso trotzdem entsteht irgenwie ein link


chill_eule schrieb:


> Mach noch mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite.
> 
> Aber ich würde mal vorschlagen:
> Bau die GPU und den RAM aus und dann müsstest du doch schräg, innen ins Case reinkommen.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kann man sich den Radiator vorstellen der knallt da wo die 32 ungefähr ist von unten bis oben ist es auch so 31'8  der Radiator hat auch die gleiche Länge ungefähr beim Radiator ist eben dieses eine dicke was nervt glaube das macht irgenwie paar mm mehr


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinna (25. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Radiator samt Lüftern zu dick für die Front. Daher passt es auch nicht. Wenn man sich das Bild von der Kolink Seite mal anschaut versteht man das besser. Damit vorn ein Radiator richtig reinpasst müsste der Shroud samt Abdeckung weg, wenn man eine Push Config möchte.

Das was man machen könnte wäre halt eine Pull Config in der Front. Also erst den Radiator verbauen und darauf dann nach innen die Lüfter drauf setzen.

<-Pull Config Lüfter | Radiator | Frontblende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CokeCokeMix (25. Dezember 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Radiator samt Lüftern zu dick für die Front. Daher passt es auch nicht. Wenn man sich das Bild von der Kolink Seite mal anschaut versteht man das besser. Damit vorn ein Radiator richtig reinpasst müsste der Shroud samt Abdeckung weg, wenn man eine Push Config möchte.
> 
> Das was man machen könnte wäre halt eine Pull Config in der Front. Also erst den Radiator verbauen und darauf dann nach innen die Lüfter drauf setzen.
> 
> ...


Hey der Radiator passt aber nicht ins Innere von Gehäuse laut Hersteller ist der Radiator von Corsair 32.2 cm und von beim Gehäuse bei der Oberfläche von der Netzteilabdeckung bis bin nach oben sind es ungefähr 32 cm und deswegen passt der da einfach nicht rein. Ich musste den Radiator außen am Gehäuse machen damit ich den PC überhaupt bedienen kann aber so geht natürlich die Frontwand nicht mehr ans Gehäuse


----------



## Shinna (26. Dezember 2021)

Noch mal...

Hinter dem Shroud ist doch dann eine Lücke bis zur Front oder nicht?  Ist der Radiator OHNE Lüfter schmal genug das er dann zwischen Ende vom Shroud und Anfang  des Frontpanel passt? Das Case selber ist ja fast 50cm hoch. :O In dem Case sind doch 3x 120mm Lüfter vorinstalliert. Ich versteht nicht warum dann ein unter 33cm langer Radiator da nicht passen sollte - ausser wenn der Radiator zu tief wäre.

Da wo auf dem Bild sich die Lüfter befinden müsste der Radiator hin. Die Lüfter für den Radiator sitzen dann nicht vor dem Frontpanel sondern im inneren des Gehäuses. Sprich auf der Rückseite des Radiators.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CokeCokeMix (26. Dezember 2021)

Meinst du das 🤣 bin etwas lost aber die Lücke da kann ich das ja nicht rein machen weil ich von innen des Gehäuse mit dem Radiator ohne Lüfter nicht reinkommen die Lücke an sich sieht aber auch irgenwie schmal aus selbst wenn der Radiator ins Innere bis dahin schaffen sollte oder meinst du was ganz anderes ? Tut mir leid wenn ich so lost bin das ist das erste Mal das ich eine Wasserkühlung habe 🤣



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinna (26. Dezember 2021)

Genau. Mess mal den Spalt von der Tiefe her und dann die vom Radiator.


----------



## CokeCokeMix (26. Dezember 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Genau. Mess mal den Spalt von der Tiefe her und dann die vom Radiator.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Dezember 2021)

Also ist es gar nicht unbedingt die Länge, sondern eher die Tiefe des Radiators, weil du da am Blech des Netzteiltunnels anschlägst?

Besorg dir irgendwie Werkzeug und mach das Blech da n Stück weit kürzer 

Zur Not mit ner Metallsäge links und rechts Schlitze reinsägen und den Rest dann runterbiegen.
Da, wo du die 2,8 cm angemalt hast.

Darfst dann halt nicht mehr in dein Case reingucken


----------



## CokeCokeMix (26. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also ist es gar nicht unbedingt die Länge, sondern eher die Tiefe des Radiators, weil du da am Blech des Netzteiltunnels anschlägst?
> 
> Besorg dir irgendwie Werkzeug und mach das Blech da n Stück weit kürzer
> 
> ...


Ich Kauf mir einfach ein neuen Case das ist ja Problem nr2 ich komm erst gar nicht ins Innere mit dem Radiator selbst wenn ich reinkommen würde was nicht geht weil dann müsste ich da auch irgenwas sägen und dann müsste ich im Innere das sägen das ist doch total dumm was ist das für eine Gehäuse Marke die falsche Angaben macht das doch dumm 🤣


----------



## chill_eule (26. Dezember 2021)

Naja, soo falsch sind die Angaben nun nicht.
Prinzipiell passt da ein 280mm Radiator rein, nur deiner anscheinend nicht 

Oder, no offense, du stellst dich irgendwie selten dämlich an und wir erkennen es nicht auf den Bildern 
Hast du nicht n Kumpel der da mal rüber schauen kann? Live sieht man ja doch viel mehr, als auf Bildern


----------



## CokeCokeMix (26. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Naja, soo falsch sind die Angaben nun nicht.
> Prinzipiell passt da ein 280mm Radiator rein, nur deiner anscheinend nicht
> 
> Oder, no offense, du stellst dich irgendwie selten dämlich an und wir erkennen es nicht auf den Bildern
> Hast du nicht n Kumpel der da mal rüber schauen kann? Live sieht man ja doch viel mehr, als auf Bildern


alles gut ich kenn mich schon aus XD nur meine erste wasserkühlung habe mich darauf verlassen das meine 280er da rein passt aber anscheind sind nicht alle radiatoren gleich obwohl 280


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2021)

Nein nicht alle 280er Radiatoren sind gleich, denn es gibt unterschiedliche Dicken von 25 mm bis 60 mm (oder sogar noch dicker ). Die Einbaumaße des Gehäuses vorher mit einem geeigneten Messgerät mit den Maßen des Radiators zu vergleichen wäre schon von Vorteil.


----------

